# Peeing in crate



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So I'm a bit frustrated with Buddy Bear. Mondayhe peed in his crate once. When I woke up in the morning to let him out he had peed. I didn't getmad as the day before it happened liked this: went to a bbq so left the dogs in all day cane back and there were fireworks in our neighborhood and he refused to go. Woke up in the morning and he had peed. So I wasn'tmad but today in the morning I see that his puppy pad is wet and his blanket smells like urine. Btw I don't use puppy pads so they can pee on them I ise them almost as a "liner" I put the puppy pad and than the blanket to catch accidents or water spilled and even helps with all the dirt/fur.
So I'm starting again from scratch with him. This morning I left him just in his kennel no blanket or puppy pad. His normal "schedule" is let get let out at noon. I just got word he didn't pee in his crate. But I think he does it in the late afternoon/possibly late night early morning. 
I don't want to be "mean" but I'm guessing since the puppy pad is very absorbent as well as the blanket the in his kennel the pee isn't bothering him. Also since im sure everything smells like pee too him. 
I'm going to spray the entire kennel with vinegar on Monday. And all my room floor and baseboards.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, I would just go back to your 'normal' routine. Let BB get back to his normal. Vinegar is very irritating to their nose. Can you get some of the enzyme cleaners at PetCo/Smart? They will take away all of the smell. If you do you vinegar, please dilute it. Let stuff dry thoughly before letting the dog return. I'm sure BB will get back to his routine. Give it a day or two.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

So it occurred to me after a day thinking about it. The day before I put him in and gave him water, he drank more than usual he had been running around and it's July in AZ. And so I'm sure he couldn't hold his urine any more and just peed. And I didn't notice until next morning. Not that he stays in there till morning. 
But he hasn't had an accident since.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ari, there is almost always an answer to behavior lapses. good for you in figuring this one out!


----------

